# Would you, I would...  (pic added) ROAR!!!



## Marlin_444 (Apr 30, 2013)

Take the shot...


----------



## buckeroo (Apr 30, 2013)

If legal and hungry enough, yes. ;-)


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 30, 2013)

Adbe legal - - Boom...


----------



## Killer Kyle (May 1, 2013)

Spinal Tap.  Cake shot.  I'd take it!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 1, 2013)

Rifle?  Yes.

Bow?  I'm waiting till I can take out both lungs.  You don't want to be on your hands and knees in a laurel thicket tracking a bear with a headlamp and he's still got one lung.


----------



## Nugefan (May 1, 2013)

don't shoot Boo Boo ...


----------



## robert carter (May 1, 2013)

He`s gotta get sideways so I can let the air out of him with my bow. but oh yeah he would get it then.RC


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2013)

I`d cut his backbone in two with a 50 caliber flintlock lead ball.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d cut his backbone in two with a 50 caliber flintlock lead ball.



Wooo Wheee Nic, slap a chunkalead in him! 

I'd do it too... Cept I don't carry one with a pan...


----------



## The Original Rooster (May 3, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> don't shoot Boo Boo ...



Just surrender the picnic basket and no one will get hurt!


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 18, 2013)

Maybe get'm in the "Bread Basket"...  Keep'n the Pic-a-nic Basket in the bed of the truck locked up while at Bear Camp...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2013)

Dead bear.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 18, 2013)

Id jump out on it and wrassle it.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 21, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Id jump out on it and wrassle it.



Laughed my thangy's off!!!

Better than that decoy...


----------



## VenisonMan (Jun 22, 2013)

Bears gone wild....


----------



## Budda (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks like a lil one


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't get me started on Lil'Ones


----------



## John I. Shore (Aug 1, 2013)

He's just a baby, too cute to shoot.

John I.


----------



## NC Scout (Aug 1, 2013)

*Right of Way*



northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Rifle?  Yes.
> 
> Bow?  I'm waiting till I can take out both lungs.  You don't want to be on your hands and knees in a laurel thicket tracking a bear with a headlamp and he's still got one lung.


 
I do! But then I dream of those much too infrequent Remington "Right of Way" poster days ....







But this fella,






his ears look too big and his snout looks too long, he'd just run up a tree...


----------



## bigelow (Aug 7, 2013)

yup


----------

